# machine recommendations for £1250



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Have finally heard from the insurance today and am getting £1250 for scrapping my car off.

I have had my sights on a brewtus for a while, but now its pretty much time to invest I figure its time to decide for definite as to what I can get.

I could go a bit higher if needed, just after some suggestions!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi ..what would a bit higher constitute









In that price bracket is the Sage DB currently also


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can you plumb in? What's your drink making habits? Pump or lever?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What grinder do you plan on using?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Ideally want to plumb in (if I can convince the missus!)

Never tried a lever but certainly wouldn't rule one out.

Currently got a SJ which will have to do me for now, although plan to upgrade at some point.

Drink mainly milk based currently but this is due to less flapping about trying to temp surf on the classic!


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi ..what would a bit higher constitute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the machine. Could probably go to 1500 give or take


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not know where abouts you are in the country, but i guess the same names will pop up as there is only a finite amount of kit. One name which probably will not crop up, is the Gaggia TS. If you shop around, they are within your budget. They are an HX but they have some odd thing, a solenoid of some sort in the group head that helps stabilise temp. The result seems to be that the cooling flush required on the one I have is very small.

It is not shiney, or fashionable, and I canot explain why, but it just delivers, every single time. At the moment, I am using it alternate days with my lever on some nice dark beans.

I know you will dismiss it out of hand as an offence against the fashion police, but, if you do not you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

For that money you could get a nice looking HX, if that's the route you want to go down


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> For that money you could get a nice looking HX, if that's the route you want to go down


Totally, that is Rocket territory


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Dual Boilers in this range include La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi S1, Expobar Brewtus (aka Dual Office Leva) & Sage Dual Boiler


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I know where you can get a Sage Dual boiler for half that and then you can afford a kickass grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sage DB + the Royal for sale just now = winner


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not being particularly controversial but Rocket are the most overrated machine available as a brand. Can anyone explain why they think Rocket are superior to the rest. Surely the coffee is the most important thing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Not being particularly controversial but Rocket are the most overrated machine available as a brand. Can anyone explain why they think Rocket are superior to the rest. Surely the coffee is the most important thing


Hang on I thought la marzocco was the most over rated machine... I can't keep up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are, but outside most people's reach so they buy Rocketd


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> They are, but outside most people's reach so they buy Rocketd


Glad we got that straight


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

You seem to be a bit grumpy today dfk.

If the coffee isn't working have you tried Senakot?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if it were me, i would buy nick debugs sage and gmans royal, gary had his royal paired to the sage and got great results, that would be around 2000 worth of kit for around a grand, plus selling on the sj on here would be easy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Get a new Ariete with wooden handles for £850 and have a nice bit of change!!


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> if it were me, i would buy nick debugs sage and gmans royal, gary had his royal paired to the sage and got great results, that would be around 2000 worth of kit for around a grand, plus selling on the sj on here would be easy


I am tempted, and picking the sage up would be easy as we are localish. Problem is I think the sage looks fugly! Would rather get the royal and something else, just not sure if the royal would fit in place of my SJ due to overhead height!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am not grumpy today. The only way of choosing new kit, is to get your skates in and go and try them out, which invariably leads you to BB as they have the best choice. If looks are important, buy a Rocket, if they are not, go sample some coffee and see which one you get on with best


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I am not grumpy today. The only way of choosing new kit, is to get your skates in and go and try them out, which invariably leads you to BB as they have the best choice. If looks are important, buy a Rocket, if they are not, go sample some coffee and see which one you get on with best


Sounds eminently sensible


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i do know of a rocket giotto v2 with rotary pump coming up soon


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> i do know of a rocket giotto v2 with rotary pump coming up soon


Might be an option, how long are we talking?

Would love a trip to BB, problem is I work 6 days a week, and its about 2 1/2 hours away so pretty much all of my day off would be gone. This is no massive issue to me, however I think the missus would see family time as a bit more crucial, especially as she doesn't like the smell of coffee let alone drink it herself!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

If I had my time again, I'd focus on grinder more than machine. Buying a Titan made an enormous difference both in terms of in-cup and also far less faff. That Royal does look like keen value and the Royal at the Titan jam (was it that one?) produced a very clean clear cup.

I never saw any reason to upgrade my Brewtus until pressure profiling became an option at a price I'd pay. If your open to pump machines and you can get a Brewtus at a keen price I doubt you'd regret it.

My Mk3 will go on the market when I get back from skiing in a fortnight but sounds like Nickdebug has a hot lead for you already.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm confused.....how do you drive a coffee machine

Be patient, something will come up, I've been waiting for a while but finally got something shiny


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Thankfully I can wait if needed. Didn't plan of having the money til September or so until some a*s*h*l* reversed into my car outside my house and drove off so insurance wrote it off. A few days later I'm getting a check for £1250 sent to me. Have already bought another car as we need 2 so new machines here I come!

Just need to measure the cupboards when I get back home to see if I can home a royal (unless it goes before then) as figured I will get most of the money back from selling my classic and SJ.

Trying to avoid buying one of the cheaper machines as think I will struggle convincing my better half for another upgrade. Just too many machines! Might have to find something else to do for the family near BB and go on a day out and just happen to drive past then pop in!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

truegrace said:


> Thankfully I can wait if needed. Didn't plan of having the money til September or so until some a*s*h*l* reversed into my car outside my house and drove off so insurance wrote it off. A few days later I'm getting a check for £1250 sent to me. Have already bought another car as we need 2 so new machines here I come!
> 
> Just need to measure the cupboards when I get back home to see if I can home a royal (unless it goes before then) as figured I will get most of the money back from selling my classic and SJ.
> 
> Trying to avoid buying one of the cheaper machines as think I will struggle convincing my better half for another upgrade. Just too many machines! Might have to find something else to do for the family near BB and go on a day out and just happen to drive past then pop in!


BB are on a big retail park with loads of shops and cafes.....no problem


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> BB are on a big retail park with loads of shops and cafes.....no problem


That's gonna end up costing me even more money!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

truegrace said:


> Might be an option, how long are we talking?


Just waiting for other things to come into line . Whereabouts are you from ?


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

That sounds interesting, any idea of condition / likely asking price?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Just waiting for other things to come into line . Whereabouts are you from ?


the other things are good to go mate


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Krax said:


> That sounds interesting, any idea of condition / likely asking price?


All I can say is keep a eye out on the for sale section in the near future, as per forum etiquette for the sale of items and fairness to the original op who has also expressed an interest .


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> All I can say is keep a eye out on the for sale section in the near future, as per forum etiquette for the sale of items and fairness to the original op who has also expressed an interest .


The item has not even reached the For Sale section yet so I did not think asking for an idea of the condition and likely selling price at this stage would be an issue. Then I would know whether I needed to keep an eye out for it.

I am sure Coffeechap has sold enough through the forum to keep things straight and fair.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Just waiting for other things to come into line . Whereabouts are you from ?


Gloucester, not a million miles from CC and rave coffee


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

truegrace said:


> Gloucester, not a million miles from CC and rave coffee


The machine Coffeechap is talking about is currently with me , but I am heading in that direction real soon . Will let you know more when I know more .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Krax said:


> The item has not even reached the For Sale section yet so I did not think asking for an idea of the condition and likely selling price at this stage would be an issue. Then I would know whether I needed to keep an eye out for it.
> 
> I am sure Coffeechap has sold enough through the forum to keep things straight and fair.


For clarity, the rocket giotto is not mine, I merely mentioned that I am aware of a rocket that will be coming up for sale in the near future, I am pretty sure that when it does the owner will be completely transparent in his dealings.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

There's an Alex Duetto in the for sale section for a silly price.


----------

